

Are you applying to YC Summer'12? If so from which country are you? - akshat

I am applying from India. Wondering what percentage of companies will be non-American.
======
dirkdeman
The Netherlands represent!

------
Matsta
New Zealand here!

------
mgogov
Even Bulgaria!

------
ninthfrank07
Yes. Canada.

------
kshitizanand
Yes. India.

------
ordersy
Latvia.

------
housewife
Canada

------
akshat
India

